# HGV Max Live Now...



## Eric B (Oct 5, 2022)

... according to an email I just received.  Didn't look at website yet and can't copy email from my phone or kindle.


----------



## HuskerATL (Oct 5, 2022)

Eric B said:


> ... according to an email I just received.  Didn't look at website yet and can't copy email from my phone or kindle.


is it live for HGVC Max folks or DRI Max folks? What I have seen posted on FB so far are DRI folks....seeing DRI properties. It will be live when they see HGVC properties.


----------



## Eric B (Oct 5, 2022)

I'm on the HGV side.  Email says 10 properties have been made available and included the names for HVC Lake Tahoe, Oceanaire, Scottsdale, and Mystic Dunes.  The last three were listed with "a Hilton Vacation Club" possibly to add more confusion with the former "by Hilton Clubs" that are now "a Hilton Clubs". Not sure what the other six are.


----------



## atl (Oct 5, 2022)

HuskerATL said:


> is it live for HGVC Max folks or DRI Max folks? What I have seen posted on FB so far are DRI folks....seeing DRI properties. It will be live when they see HGVC properties.


It's live for HGV Max folks. Ten new resorts are on the portal:
Arizona:
*Scottsdale Villa Mirage, a Hilton Vacation Club
Sedona Summit, a Hilton Vacation Club*

California:
*Hilton Vacation Club Lake Tahoe Resort*

Florida:
*Mystic Dunes, a Hilton Vacation Club*

Hawaii:
*The Modern Honolulu*

Missouri:
*The Suites at Fall Creek*

Nevada:
*Cancun Resort Las Vegas*

Tennessee:
*Bent Creek Golf Village*

Virginia:
*Oceanaire, a Hilton Vacation Club
The Historic Powhatan, a Hilton Vacation Club*

I was able to book one already. It's really actually happening.


----------



## HuskerATL (Oct 5, 2022)

Eric B said:


> I'm on the HGV side.  Email says 10 properties have been made available and included the names for HVC Lake Tahoe, Oceanaire, Scottsdale, and Mystic Dunes.  The last three were listed with "a Hilton Vacation Club" possibly to add more confusion with the former "by Hilton Clubs" that are now "a Hilton Clubs". Not sure what the other six are.


If they are in Max for cross booking, they should all be HVC.


----------



## Eric B (Oct 5, 2022)

HuskerATL said:


> If they are in Max for cross booking, they should all be HVC.



Understood.  I just wonder about the lack of distinctive branding between the tiers.  Not my problem, though.


----------



## HuskerATL (Oct 5, 2022)

atl said:


> It's live for HGV Max folks. Ten new resorts are on the portal:
> Arizona:
> *Scottsdale Villa Mirage, a Hilton Vacation Club
> Sedona Summit, a Hilton Vacation Club*
> ...


Just to clarify, you have HGVC ownership and then got into Max?  I know some folks are DRI side of Max and are now seeing these but their portal has been different than the HGVC folks.


----------



## HuskerATL (Oct 5, 2022)

Eric B said:


> Understood.  I just wonder about the lack of distinctive branding between the tiers.  Not my problem, though.


I wonder if they have not been upgraded enough yet to be rebranded but wanted to put as many as they could in there to start.


----------



## atl (Oct 5, 2022)

HuskerATL said:


> Just to clarify, you have HGVC ownership and then got into Max?  I know some folks are DRI side of Max and are now seeing these but their portal has been different than the HGVC folks.


I have HGVC ownership and got into Max earlier this year. Never set foot on the DRI side.

The HGV Max Properties page has been updated with direct links to the new resorts that we may book now.





						Hilton Grand Vacations - HGV Max Properties
					

Hilton Grand Vacations is committed to the idea that life is incomplete without vacations. Our distinctive resort collection features luxurious accommodations in renowned destinations with the quality service that is synonymous with the Hilton name.




					club.hiltongrandvacations.com


----------



## HuskerATL (Oct 5, 2022)

atl said:


> I have HGVC ownership and got into Max earlier this year. Never set foot on the DRI side.
> 
> The HGV Max Properties page has been updated with direct links to the new resorts that we may book now.
> 
> ...


You bought or upgraded after April 3rd?  I know some folks who bought between January 15th and April 3rd are still waiting for their opt in email.


----------



## Eric B (Oct 5, 2022)

HuskerATL said:


> I wonder if they have not been upgraded enough yet to be rebranded but wanted to put as many as they could in there to start.



Could be. I just find it odd that they use the branding like "West 57th, a Hilton Club," for the cosmopolitan tier of resorts and branding like Sedona Summit, a Hilton Vacation Club, " for the tier developed from DRI.


----------



## HuskerATL (Oct 5, 2022)

Eric B said:


> Could be. I just find it odd that they use the branding like "West 57th, a Hilton Club," for the cosmopolitan tier of resorts and branding like Sedona Summit, a Hilton Vacation Club, " for the tier developed from DRI.


There are three tiers in HGV now: bHC, HGVC, and HVC...HVC is all the DRI properties except Embarc...they are being rebranded HGVC.


----------



## atl (Oct 5, 2022)

HuskerATL said:


> You bought or upgraded after April 3rd?  I know some folks who bought between January 15th and April 3rd are still waiting for their opt in email.



I bought MarBrisa on April 6th.

Here's a screenshot of the top part of the Properties page:


----------



## HuskerATL (Oct 5, 2022)

atl said:


> I bought MarBrisa on April 6th.
> 
> Here's a screenshot of the top part of the Properties page:
> View attachment 66173


Nice...I guess the system maintenance today was for this. Good that they are finally getting live.


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 5, 2022)

this should be a fun thread to follow as soon as folks start logging in!


----------



## singlemalt_18 (Oct 5, 2022)

Have already logged in, and established a HH account - will be exchanging my Delta Miles Amex for the HH Surpass.

BTW -  Beechwood Resort in Kitty Hawk is currently being rebranded and upgraded; we are going there in 3 weeks.


----------



## kckreardon (Oct 5, 2022)

We are long time HGVC owners and most recently became part of Max.  Was able to book a 2 bedroom in early March, 5 night stay at what is now Hilton Vacation Club Lake Tahoe.  I haven't done a ton of comparisons but the points per night were higher than Platinum 2 bedrooms at Sea World for instance.  Surprising as it is supposed to be a lower level that HGVC.  Might have to do with being a ski resort but Valdoro 2 bedrooms in ski season are fewer points, too.  Lots to learn about how this integration will really play out on the points side of things.


----------



## rog2867 (Oct 8, 2022)

Anyone else a hgvc owners and Vistana owners?   As being part of both programs Vistana already gives you access  to all these locations except Missouri which is no big deal to me.


----------



## heitmullerj02 (Oct 8, 2022)

I am HGVC (Marbrisa) and a resale Vistana in Orlando. Since Marriott will not let me use their system I am thinking of giving Vistana away and purchasing a small DRI resale. Does anyone know if the resale gets you into the other side,HVC, of the program?


----------



## dayooper (Oct 8, 2022)

heitmullerj02 said:


> I am HGVC (Marbrisa) and a resale Vistana in Orlando. Since Marriott will not let me use their system I am thinking of giving Vistana away and purchasing a small DRI resale. Does anyone know if the resale gets you into the other side,HVC, of the program?



No access to Max on either from resale.


----------



## brp (Oct 8, 2022)

dayooper said:


> No access to Max on either from resale.



But there are presumably negatives to being a resale owner as well 

Cheers.


----------



## geist1223 (Oct 8, 2022)

When a resell DRI Member no access to Max and you can only Book into your Home Collection.


----------



## Wannabe-snowbird (Oct 10, 2022)

We’ve been hgvmax since our upgrade in April. We noticed the No fee reservations when we booked a June trip. we’re tied to the school vacation calendar, not impressed with the resorts added. The nicer ones (virginia beach) seem to have slim pickings, I assume due to DRI owners having first pick? I did notice that some resorts like Arizona, indicate that they are or will be under construction during certain months. My initial impression is “meh,” pretty underwhelmed so far. The only benefit we’re enjoying is the no fees, the higher club dues already paid for themselves this year as we’ve had 7 reservations since April. With that said, if we hadn’t gotten in through the upgrade we did, i probably wouldn’t have bothered paying to get into hgvmax. Still learning how to how to make the best of the impulse retail purchase we made 5 years ago, so I suspect we probably ended up paying for it somewhere in our upgrade anyway.


----------



## Duh (Oct 10, 2022)

kckreardon said:


> We are long time HGVC owners and most recently became part of Max.  Was able to book a 2 bedroom in early March, 5 night stay at what is now Hilton Vacation Club Lake Tahoe.  I haven't done a ton of comparisons but the points per night were higher than Platinum 2 bedrooms at Sea World for instance.  Surprising as it is supposed to be a lower level that HGVC.  Might have to do with being a ski resort but Valdoro 2 bedrooms in ski season are fewer points, too.  Lots to learn about how this integration will really play out on the points side of things.



Or Hilton could just be ripping you off. Then again, LTVR was always one of those resorts where is was much more effective to book a Studio and upgrade to a 1 bdrm instead of booking a 1 bdrm directly (in June 2019 it was something like 2,500 points for a Studio for a week but 6,000 points for a 1 bdrm but with an upgrade it was 2,500 points and $49 upgrade fee).


----------



## MamaBess (Oct 14, 2022)

atl said:


> I have HGVC ownership and got into Max earlier this year. Never set foot on the DRI side.
> 
> The HGV Max Properties page has been updated with direct links to the new resorts that we may book now.
> 
> ...


NOPE! The links do not work for me. We upgraded in March and have NOTHING yet from MAX! My account page has not changed, and I have not received anything other than 4 different "wait for it, it's coming" emails. I just sent off my 5th email to them asking for my access. NOT IMPRESSED with this rollout.


----------



## MamaBess (Oct 14, 2022)

atl said:


> I bought MarBrisa on April 6th.
> 
> Here's a screenshot of the top part of the Properties page:
> View attachment 66173


I have tried to access this. The links are not working for me. I upgraded in March. NOTHING from HGV yet, except "watch for it, it's coming"


----------



## dayooper (Oct 14, 2022)

MamaBess said:


> I have tried to access this. The links are not working for me. I upgraded in March. NOTHING from HGV yet, except "watch for it, it's coming"



Did you get your opt in email and respond? If you bought in March, you weren’t automatically enrolled. If you didn’t get the email, call customer service and inquire.


----------



## HuskerATL (Oct 14, 2022)

So far, I have just heard of people getting the "be on the lookout" email but the actual opt in email hasn't come out yet.


----------



## Kat21 (Oct 18, 2022)

Opt in email dropped last night.


----------

